# تصنيع ماء جافيل بتمديد محول مركز



## chemnoor (18 فبراير 2014)

تقوم الصفحة التالية بحساب الكميات اللازمة من المحلول المركز والماء وماءات الصوديوم اللازمة لتصنيع ماء جافيل (هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم) انطلاقاً من محلول مركز

تصنيع ماء جافيل بتمديد المحلول المركز | Mini Industry


----------

